
Death by a Thousand Clicks: Where Electronic Health Records Went Wrong - lisper
http://fortune.com/longform/medical-records/
======
dreamcompiler
EHR is one of many reasons I'm no longer a volunteer EMT. I could enter a new
patient record on paper in about 15 minutes. After we switched to EHR, it took
45 minutes. The UI was just horribly designed. It was a web form from 1995; it
looked nothing like the front end of a modern consumer-facing UI from Silicon
Valley. But all EHR software is enterprise software, so it doesn't have to
compete on usability.

As a software engineer, I felt insulted by being forced to use this crap. And
sad for my healthcare colleagues who just assumed it had to be this way.

------
Doubl
Epic gets mentioned a lot in this article. Afaik they use the MUMPS language
in their development, subject of a famous article in the daily wtf

